# [Malaysian NR] 12.26 3x3x3 avg by Amos Tay



## amostay2004 (Jun 8, 2010)

I had pretty nice LLs  The 9.41 was full step (RUR'U'R'FRF' OLL and H perm)

Awesome comp! Looking forward to UK Masters!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yay NR


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 8, 2010)

Did you realise you had NR at the time?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 8, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Did you realise you had NR at the time?



Of course  My aim at the comp was to get NR so it was in my mind the whole time


----------

